
Python Projects in Users’ Home Directories with wsgi - pyroman
http://codespatter.com/2009/07/08/python-projects-in-users-home-directories-with-wsgi/
======
doki_pen
Can't this be done with an .htaccess file?

~~~
pyroman
I tried doing it that way first, but the wsgi directives aren't allowed in an
.htaccess file. It would have been much better to have a user place a few
lines in their .htaccess file for python projects, but I didn't find a way of
doing that.

